# Questions about ghost shrimp care



## Miyazawa (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm wondering if you need to QT ghost shrimp, if so how? Also is pebbles a good substrate for ghost substrate since the surface is not smooth.


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

Yes, like anything, you do need to QT Ghosties. I didn't because they live on their own and came with each other, but if they are going to be with a Betta then yes. 

You can just keep them in a little bowl for a week or so. Monitor their health. 

You don't need a filter, and you don't need to do a water change while in QT. 

Ghosties can thrive in any type of substrate. So yes, pebbles are fine.


----------



## Miyazawa (Sep 14, 2011)

BettaMiah said:


> Yes, like anything, you do need to QT Ghosties. I didn't because they live on their own and came with each other, but if they are going to be with a Betta then yes.
> 
> You can just keep them in a little bowl for a week or so. Monitor their health.
> 
> ...


one more quick question....how many shrimps for 2.5 gallons? And can i QT the shrimps with my moss ball or they are gonna eat it?


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

I'd say you can safely do at most 13. They have little to no bioload. 

They would much on the moss balls, but no way would they be able to eat the whole thing. It wouldn't even be noticeable.


----------



## Miyazawa (Sep 14, 2011)

BettaMiah said:


> I'd say you can safely do at most 13. They have little to no bioload.
> 
> They would much on the moss balls, but no way would they be able to eat the whole thing. It wouldn't even be noticeable.


Because im getting those ghost shrimps and moss ball together so do you think it is a good idea to QT them together? And how do you find those little guy when you do your water change? OH also...because i only feed my betta the right amount so no food left over for the shrimps..how can i feed those shrimps then?


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

Yes you can QT them together. You just have to know how many you have, and work until you get them all. So be sure you have all of them! They can get crushed and sucked up. 

They are scavengers so they will eat anything. Algea Wafers, the moss ball, leftover food, poop, anything.


----------



## Miyazawa (Sep 14, 2011)

BettaMiah said:


> Yes you can QT them together. You just have to know how many you have, and work until you get them all. So be sure you have all of them! They can get crushed and sucked up.
> 
> They are scavengers so they will eat anything. Algea Wafers, the moss ball, leftover food, poop, anything.


Bummer. They don't have any ghost shrimps at petco and I didn't have time to go to petsmart


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

You do not have to QT ghost shrimp. Read this: http://en.allexperts.com/q/Fish-1472/Ghost-Shrimp-Snails.htm


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

BettaMiah said:


> I'd say you can safely do at most 13. They have little to no bioload.
> 
> They would much on the moss balls, but no way would they be able to eat the whole thing. It wouldn't even be noticeable.



Ack! No no no... o.o Ghost shrimp are territorial! They will kill eachother... I say, two or three per gallon would be the best. 

I was told when i first started that i could have a dozen shrimp in a 2.5 gallon... And that was the shrimp by themselves mind you, so i got a dozen ghost shrimp, and within a week there were only six left... I was pulling out a dead one every day.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

Glad for all the info, I am in desperate need of something to help clean up the plant matter in my large tank (among other things). I think I'll try a few ghosties just to see if they help, or if my girls try to make snacks.


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

There are two different types of ghost shrimp. One have claws (macrobrachium), and the other dont (palaeomonetes). The one with claws do attack. I dug up an old thread that is full of info.

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=63880 Courtesy of Lupin! :thumbsup:


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Ghost shrimp are sensitive to tank chemistry and should be housed in cycled tanks. I plan on setting up a shrimp tank next summer and was doing some research today  If you have a cycled tank you could shake the filter into the tank they are in. 20-40% water change once a week is what I am reading.


----------

